# IronMag Reasearch Chem Tadalifil log



## independent (Jul 5, 2014)

Heavyiron was kind enough to choose me to log some of the new IMR cialis. My wife was complaining to him that im not giving it up so he felt sorry and sent some goods. When I use cialis I only use 10mgs max, its more than enough and the effects last 2 days. I loaded up a pin and shot a .5ml which is 15mgs. The stuff flows perfect through an 18g, I like big needles. Hopefully I will have good things to report and my manhood restored.


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2014)

This will be my test subject.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 5, 2014)

LOL, I hope you didn't inject that.


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2014)

I thought it was supposed to be subq?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2014)

Mrs Moe gotta juicy rear end


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 5, 2014)

Subbed! And that a nice size too. The bottle guys.


----------



## flubber (Jul 5, 2014)

Are you being funny or did you really inject that?


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 5, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Moes mexican, don't judge him.



Yeah he probably stuffed a garlic clove and a serrano chile in the bottle before he injected it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2014)

whoa


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2014)

Well the stuff is legit, dosing seems to be on point. I think the carrier liquid needs to be a little thicker so it holds in suspension a little better. Im just being picky.


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Yeah he probably stuffed a garlic clove and a serrano chile in the bottle before he injected it.



I have a feeling youre retarded.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 6, 2014)

Suspensions need to be shaken immediately before administration. 

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## s2h (Jul 6, 2014)

Moe...how's that pin working for you??


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2014)

s2h said:


> Moe...how's that pin working for you??



I think i have an abcess.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 6, 2014)

What a fine selection for this log.  There's no one better suited to detail penile condition and functioning then moe.

I love the wife pic. Really an outstanding ass. Wipe swap? Mines hot too, but God damn is she a pain in my tiny atrophied scrotum.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 6, 2014)

What kind of tests are you going to perform to verify said product?


----------



## ordawg1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> What kind of tests are you going to perform to verify said product?



See picture above ^^^ -OD


----------



## independent (Jul 7, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> What a fine selection for this log.  There's no one better suited to detail penile condition and functioning then moe.
> 
> I love the wife pic. Really an outstanding ass. Wipe swap? Mines hot too, but God damn is she a pain in my tiny atrophied scrotum.



Thank you DJ. Im def down for a wife swap as long as the girls play with eachother.


----------



## s2h (Jul 7, 2014)

can we get some video of this activity...for verification purposes only


----------



## nsp (Jul 7, 2014)

Tada combined with wife on wife action may be a bit much for my research.  Only one or the other for me.


----------



## independent (Jul 7, 2014)

s2h said:


> can we get some video of this activity...for verification purposes only



If i found the right girl i think i could make it happen.


----------



## independent (Jul 8, 2014)

Does anyone else here get indigestion or heartburn from tadalifil? I can only take it every 3 days minimum otherwise I get it. This has been happening before even using imr tada just to clarify.


----------



## independent (Jul 8, 2014)

I found this.

Cialis can cause decreased tone of the LES in the distal esophagus predisposing to active GERD symptoms, particularly in patients whose systolic BP decreases for the initial 2-3 hours following ingestion. While not considered to be an absolute contraindication, except in those with known IHD, the patient should discuss this tendency with his PCP before continuing to take Cialis at any dose.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 8, 2014)

The most common sides are a stuffed up nose. Never had indigestion on Cialis but I keep my dose pretty low most of the time. 15-20 mg EOD is plenty for me.


----------



## independent (Jul 12, 2014)

Will be doing more testing today. Gonna go to the beach today with the wife, need to see if the tda will work for some car action.


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2014)

Nothing to report due to pissing off the wife last night. Tried to slip a finger in this morning and she was having no part off it.


----------



## independent (Jul 17, 2014)

I took 15mgs on tuesday in prep of our aniversary that day. On the way home from dinner the wife was a bit tipsy and started to give me a bj while i was driving. She noticed i was hard even before getting my pants open and asked me if i took some cialis, lol. I just smiled.


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2014)

I will be doing more in depth research this weekend, i will try to get the wife to try some also.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2014)

Pics or gtfo


----------



## independent (Jul 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Pics or gtfo



I will try my best.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 27, 2014)

I had boner pics in my log on asf...jus sayin


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 27, 2014)

Gives me a boner^^


----------



## independent (Aug 2, 2014)

Still gtg.


----------



## independent (Aug 3, 2014)

Took 15mgs friday and still gtg this morning. Wife was so happy she went back to bed.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 6, 2014)

still playin with the "tada!" moe?


----------



## independent (Aug 6, 2014)

Yea, i just use it on friday night for a weekend of fun. Want pics?


----------



## SheriV (Aug 6, 2014)

duh


----------



## independent (Aug 6, 2014)

Send me your email, i will show you some pics of my wifes tit job.


----------



## Big Puppy (Aug 6, 2014)

Share?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 7, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Send me your email, i will show you some pics of my wifes tit job.


And this thread just keeps delivering.....


----------



## SheriV (Aug 8, 2014)

using my discount code goes towards my own tit job fund...

tyia 


can't you just pm me her boobies?


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2014)

SheriV said:


> using my discount code goes towards my own tit job fund...
> 
> tyia
> 
> ...



I dont think you can pm pics.

Solid tadalifil, no need to buy it anywhere else.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 11, 2014)

I think you can now with updated tapatalk..idk


----------



## independent (Aug 14, 2014)

I took a 30mg dose to see how it feels. I never dosed it that high before, wife will probably need an ice pack tomorrow.


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 14, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I took a 30mg dose to see how it feels. I never dosed it that high before, wife will probably need an ice pack tomorrow.


Yes!!


----------



## independent (Aug 15, 2014)

30mgs is very nice, im experiencing a constant chub this morning. 15mgs works perfect though, just wanted to see what a higher dose would yeild.


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 15, 2014)

Constant chub rules


----------



## independent (Aug 22, 2014)

Still experimenting and still gtg.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> 30mgs is very nice, im experiencing a constant chub this morning. 15mgs works perfect though, just wanted to see what a higher dose would yeild.



Do you feel moAr Jewish?


----------



## independent (Aug 23, 2014)

I am a jew.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm going to give my hamster a run on this. My research liquids have been sub par as of late


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 23, 2014)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I'm going to give my hamster a run on this. My research liquids have been sub par as of late


The girlies will start calling him hungster


----------

